# audio cd problem

## 666threesixes666

i can extract audio with soundjuicer.  the cd/dvd rom cdr/dvdr does not have an audio header for the wire to the sound card.  its sata - modern....

my audacious error....

```

Invalid URI cdda://sr0/

```

i see posts saying to use a cddb/cdda use flag for gnome but didnt see the use flag in porthole anywhere.  i seen a post saying to enforce extraction from the audacious cd plugin but thats not an option and appears enforced regardless of settings.  i believe gnomes automount is reporting the same problem.

thanks for help in advance.

----------

## audiodef

Not sure what you mean by not seeing those use flags in Porthole. Those use flags certainly exist. You can either add them directly to make.conf or use ufed. Perhaps you meant you didn't see the use flags listed for a specific package?

----------

## 666threesixes666

yeah exactly, i dont want to gum up my make.conf with tons of use flags, id prefer to do so with specific packages via /etc/portage/package.use.  ufed?  be a little more specific if i have to put up use flags and emerge gnome plz say so......

'like "cddb" to /etc/make.conf use section + emerge gnome should fix it'

----------

## audiodef

In that case, you want to do 

```

equery hasuse cdda

```

and

```

equery hasuse cddb

```

to find out which packages actually use those use flags. Then you can put those in /etc/portage/package.use.

----------

## 666threesixes666

thanks a bunch........

```

emerge gentoolkit

```

to get equery commands......

then find libcdio has a cddb useflag that is not set.

```

echo 'dev-libs/libcdio cddb' >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

to set useflag then emerge to build with use flag activated

```

emerge libcdio

```

as gentoo says, track programs useflags back to rebuild them using the new useflag settings

```

revdep-rebuild

```

----------

## audiodef

Glad that works.   :Smile: 

----------

## 666threesixes666

not exactly....  though i did find some solutions on my way, like audacious adding cd instead of adding a file.  i still cannot preview cd wav files in the os, or load the files as wavs into the players.

----------

